# Tumalo Falls



## DLJeffs (May 27, 2021)

Hiked up to Tumalo Falls and then a little ways above it yesterday. Tossing rocks into the creek with grandson was fun.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 27, 2021)

Beautiful. And great memories


----------



## Nature Man (May 27, 2021)

Beautiful day for a walk! You will look back on this fondly! Chuck


----------



## Mike1950 (May 28, 2021)

Cool spot. Cute kid


----------



## DLJeffs (May 28, 2021)

Last time they visited he wasn't walking yet. I forgot how tiring it is trying to keep track of a rampaging 1.5 year old, We tried to child proof the house but still missed a few things. Borrowed some toys from friends and the box had a bunch of little cars and trucks in it. We're going to be finding little cars and trucks in strange places for the next few months.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 28, 2021)

we have done daycare for grandkids. now the oldest is 19. it was fun but they can wear you old. Grand daughter was my side kick in shop. Liked to sweep. One day she put her hands on her hips and said Papa you need to learn to not be so messy....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------

